# Apply Now! Alpha Omega Education Hiring - Primary, High School, HSC Teachers – Maths/



## AlphaOmega (Nov 7, 2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*We're Hiring! Are you excellent in what you do?*
Can you make a lasting impact on student's life? Then, we would like to meet you, now!
We are only as good as our employees, so we're looking for GREAT ones.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We are looking for goal driven, confident and charismatic professionals who are passionate about motivating and helping students of different calibre carve a successful life.

If you fit this, send your CV now to [email protected]. We are hiring! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Teaching Positions*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
•	Primary and High School Teachers - English/Maths, 
•	HSC Teacher s- Maths/Science/English 
•	Geniuses (Ex-Students) & University Graduates Studying Education
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Teacher's Skills Requirement*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
•	0-10 years teaching experience with reputed school/institute
•	Sound understanding of the New NSW Curriculum.
•	Excellent Subject Knowledge
•	Great control over students with ability to guide and mentor them
•	Professional Achievements are highly appreciated and preferred
•	HSC/NAPLAN marking experience preferred but not essential

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Why do our employees love to work with us?*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Through the training and development received at AOE, I feel that I have become a stronger teacher, better able to meet the needs of my students." Scott Rolfe - English Teacher, HSC

"I am more than a teacher at AOE; I am a mentor, a role model, a friend. I am only a phone call, text message or email away whenever they need me." Halil Ordukaya - Mathematics Teacher, HSC

"As a teacher, I have the opportunity to research and plan teaching strategies, I am encouraged to think outside of the box and present ideas that will ultimately encourage and empower students." Kellie Dawes - Primary Teacher

"Working at AOE has been both challenging and rewarding. The people I work with are great. The contact I have with my students means I can help them on a variety of tasks and see them succeed and achieve their goals." Kamille Zaitar - Biology Teacher, HSC

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Alpha Omega Education Story:*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In 1990 a dedicated teacher recognised our youth as an asset to our society. This teacher envisaged the youth as the answer to our social concerns and decided it was time to make a change by instilling in them that same passion to gain knowledge and succeed. Over the past 20 years his ambition has become a reality through the empowerment of thousands of students to forge their own path in the world.

By 2003, a group of former Alpha Omega students had formed a team of educators. This team upheld the belief that education was not simply about 'teaching' but about guiding individual talents to the path of success. They instilled confidence and resilience in their students and supported every step of their learning, producing outstanding results for their students, who were placed amongst the best. These students entered the world equipped with an education that would prepare them for the challenges, obstacles and successes of life beyond the classroom.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Sounds great


----------

